# Suft Fishing at Seaside



## Wally the K (Apr 22, 2008)

I am vacationing at Seaside this coming weekend and would like to try for some pompano. I fish Mobile Bay area extensively, but not so much the beaches at Gulf Shores. et al. Can anyone give me tips on where to find sandfleas, etc? I'll be driving from Fairhope and will go through Destin. Any other tips about tackle and especially terminal tackle for pomps would be greatly appreciated. Tight lines!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sometimes you have to get into just over knee deep water to get them if they are not on the beach. They've been pretty scarce but their out there! Getting to see more and more as the summer approaches.


----------



## hard bottom (Apr 16, 2008)

I have fished that area a good bit the last three weeks and sand fleas are hard to come buy. They are small and the sand pack is like concrete. Stop at Half Hitch in Destin or Navarre and buy some frozen ones. Don't buy the shrimp they have get some fresh ones at a fish house. 

There are some huge Pomps down there but the crabs are awful. Good luck!!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

My wife and I will be there in two weeks for our anniversary and I am really looking forward to fishing the surf. I figure I will ahave two rods with bottom rigs and throw a jig ona third.

Has anyone caught anything around there in the surf other than pomps, maybe some spanish, blues etc?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots of Blues, no Ladys yet, Reds and seen others catch a couple of Spanish. I didn't wade out though. Plus I only work my Pompano rods and I always have a rog if a Cobia decided to stop and talk! Hope you have a great time fishing when you guys come down! Good Luck! Hope the weather works out!


----------

